# JL 500/1 JL 300/4 PPI PC4100 PPI PCX2200



## hueman (May 9, 2015)

JL Audio 500/1 amp with RBC-1 bass controller

Precision Power PPI PCX2200 amp

Precision Power PPI PC4100 amp

JL Audio 300/4 amp

all ppi amps come with proper plugs. rbc-1 controller has never been hooked up but i'm missing one of the nut/washer things. that pinch-holds it in place when mounting the controller, though i think you can get by with just the one that's on there.

forgive my crappy test videos, i am terrible at them. everything worked and worked well. i was particularly impressed with the pc4100--i'm no expert, but the music through my stock speakers sounded, for lack of better verbiage, very warm. i was half-hoping nobody would bid on these and i'd be stuck with them, but alas...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

just sent link to friend for the 4100. he has been hoarding some ppi amps lately


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

shouldnt that pcx say "handcrafted in the USA" somewhere on the heatsink?


----------



## hueman (May 9, 2015)

Thank you Brian!

And pseudonym, from what I've read, the earlier runs of PCX amps were still made in the USA but the later ones were made in Korea. This was right before the company was sold. Maybe someone who knows more about it can chime in?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i think youre right, i forgot all about that.


----------

